# Copper Bolus Insertion Trials



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I never know which forum to post in.....

I got my copper boluses a couple of days ago. Now, to get the little wires from the jar to inside the goats. I have spent hours reading and there seem to be several options. At the bottom of my list is using a bolus gun, and not only because I do not have one. 

My favourite method involves the humble marshmallow. What could be easier. Rip open a marshmallow, sprinkle copper inside, close and feed to goats who would line up in an organized manner to receive their desirable treat. Being more clever than the average rock, I thought it would be a good idea to let the goats have a marshmallow treat as a test since they have never had them before. This is going to be easy, I thought. On to the yearlings. Same result. Except for the fourth and last one. He sniffed and said "that is disgusting!", and would not touch it.

Well, I thought, six out of seven like marshmallow - that's pretty good. Then I noticed that one of the yearlings had spit it out. Odd. And two of the old ladies also. Huh. Down to three out of seven. 

Then I went around again offering another marshmallow. Not a single goat would eat one. I kept getting this ...fooled me once... look. Well that sucks. And now I have most of a bag of marshmallows....

Oh well. On to plan B. Today I will experiment with bananas. Wish me luck. 

And don't hesitate to make how-to-get-little-bits-of-copper-into-your-goat suggestions.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll just have to eat the marshmallows. Most of mine don't like them either. And most of mine also don't like bananas. 

I sprinkle the copper bolus over some sweet feed grain and they all wolf it down and lick up the rods.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine never went for marshmallows or the peanut butter sandwiches either. They fell for the whole salted peanuts for a while, but it was tedious carefully extracting the nuts, sticking the entire bolus in. They stopped eating them after maybe two rounds. 

Most recently I've seen Fig Newton cookies suggested. I'd hate to waste a good package of Fig Newtons on goats (I love those darn cookies!) but I'm going to try that next.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We already discussed this, here are some good reads.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/copper-bolus-tricks.172139/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-to-give-a-copper-bolus-capsule.116546/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For me it’s just easier to shove it down them. I know they are getting what I want them to get and some of them would rather die then take a “treat” from me lol. 
I do do the pan of grain with copper on the top for the bucks. It’s not my favorite way though. They grab a bite and look around and some grain, and probably rods, end up falling on the ground and I’m not sure how they do it but when they are done there’s still a few rods in the bottom. So they do not get the exact Amount so I find I have to give them copper way more often. For me and them it’s easier in the long run to just give more often then try and fight them to get it down them. The does are easy to man handle lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Banana slices...
None of my three older does wanted anything to do with bananas, but my four yearlings gobbled then up. They even had seconds and thirds, so it seems that is a start. 

My next test: peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use marshmellows with a touch of honey. The small colored marshmallows dipped in honey. Mine eat it and actually push to get more.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Mine never went for marshmallows or the peanut butter sandwiches either. They fell for the whole salted peanuts for a while, but it was tedious carefully extracting the nuts, sticking the entire bolus in. They stopped eating them after maybe two rounds.
> 
> Most recently I've seen Fig Newton cookies suggested. I'd hate to waste a good package of Fig Newtons on goats (I love those darn cookies!) but I'm going to try that next.


Use the dollar store generic fig newtons...it works great and the leftovers aren't bad either 
I bolus 15 goats in under 5 minutes every time


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> Use the dollar store generic fig newtons...it works great and the leftovers aren't bad either
> I bolus 15 goats in under 5 minutes every time


@GoofyGoat - I'm really counting on you here. Trying it! Mine are due for bolusing


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> @GoofyGoat - I'm really counting on you here. Trying it! Mine are due for bolusing


Try feeding them 1/2 of a plain one for a couple of times to get them looking forward to it and then they scarf them down with the rods then you go back to occasionally giving them plain again till you sneak the next bolus in...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

So, I made peanut butter sandwiches for the goats yesterday. ( I can't believe I'm making goat sandwiches). I cut the sandwiches into about 2cm squares. The older does scarfed them down and eagerly ate seconds. Three out of four yearlings ate the sandwiches. One of the young does took forever though. She was being very lady-like, taking tiny bites out of the bite-sized sandwich. She took about a dozen bites to finish the piece. It was amusing seeing her be so dainty. As anticipated, the wether who does not like peanuts, wanted nothing to do with the sandwich.

Results so far mean I can make peanut butter sandwich boluses for all but one who will get banana.

Now to figure out who gets how much copper.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

(doh):funnytech:


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I use marshmellows with a touch of honey. The small colored marshmallows dipped in honey. Mine eat it and actually push to get more.


Are those little marshmallows not too small for the copper bolus? And do they prefer one colour over another?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I kinda flatten mine, wrap the bolus, dip in honey..give to goat. They are lip snackin good to my girls! Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@GoofyGoat - are you putting a full 4 grams in each cookie?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> @GoofyGoat - are you putting a full 4 grams in each cookie?


Yes a full bolus it almost becomes its own layer you have to smoosh the rods into the fig.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2014)

My goats love their copper flavored pumpkin. Just plain ol' canned pumpkin from a can. I mix in their dose and most of them will literally lick it off of the spoon.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Out of 25 adult goats only a couple have the same tastes. Well, other than Cheezits or animal crackers!

I just bolus them all then give an animal cracker so they forgive me!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had great success, but not 100%, with the fig Newtons!

All 11 bred does got two 4 gram copper rod figgy sandwich, easy peasy! One particular 2 year old, who is the least tame animal I own, actually jumped up to me!! I got to pet her in trade for her fig Newton! 

Fig Newton knock offs from Aldi grocery came 28 to a package for 98 cents. 

However, four 10 month old freezer bucklings would not take the fig Newtons. Their leader, our breeding buck, is away on lease. I am hopefuly when he returns and shows them how exciting Fig Newtons are they may take them. 

I also tried to REALLY push my luck and hide 5mL of Replamin Plus paste inside a Fig Newtons. That was a definitely definitely rejected. In fact, even the mice or birds have not eaten those two rejects off the ground! No easy solution for the Replamin yet


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I had great success, but not 100%, with the fig Newtons!
> 
> All 11 bred does got two 4 gram copper rod figgy sandwich, easy peasy! One particular 2 year old, who is the least tame animal I own, actually jumped up to me!! I got to pet her in trade for her fig Newton!
> 
> ...


I told you fig newtons would work 
You have to teach your wethers to eat them plain before you lace them though...
I'm glad it worked for you ..I love it being so easy


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I had great success, but not 100%, with the fig Newtons!
> 
> All 11 bred does got two 4 gram copper rod figgy sandwich, easy peasy! One particular 2 year old, who is the least tame animal I own, actually jumped up to me!! I got to pet her in trade for her fig Newton!
> 
> ...


Looks like I might be trying the Newtons next!

My original 3 girls will take the copper in bread balls. Then when we got 6, we just placed in bowls. With 10 we pulled individually and mixed with a bit of goat treats & food. Also tried stuffing in peanut shells with PB. All with mixed results. I need something everyone or the majority likes!


----------

